# Maid/Nanny options



## newkidontheblock (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Everyone

We are expecting next year and i want to understand my options for baby care
We will both be working so will need someone to look after the baby when my wife returns to work

We do not want a live in maid/nanny and to be honest we dont really want to go through the whole visa process either of getting a maid

Are there options to have someone look after the baby from Monday to thursday during working hours? Say 8am till 5pm?

I have looked at nurseries but they are useless as they close most of the summer, xmas etc and they are very expensive!

Any help at all would be great guys


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi, where are you located? I want to make sure your post is on the right forum.


----------

